# Dating



## olylifter420 (Jul 25, 2012)

Do atheists date chicks or dudes that are believers?

If so, why are you being such a hypocrite


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 25, 2012)

Sometimes you do what you gotta do to get laid. If pretending to worship a god and attending church every once in a while is going to get you there... like i said, sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do lol.

I mean, if you are talking about an actual relationship with someone that you want to last a long time... i definitely wouldn't get into it with some crazy woman who still talks to her imaginary friends.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey Oly. Yeah, I'm with Zaehet on this one. This applies not just to dating. In regards to my home-based business, my biggest client company consists of all fundamentalist christians, I mean literal six day creationist bible thumpers. They only work with vendors that are also fundies, so I need to either pretend to be the same or give up 80% of the money I'm making. I used to keep an open tab on a website that had scriptures for all occasions: I'd type in the subject of whatever my client and I would be speaking about and say, 'Well, you know what Matthew 10:17 says about that...' and they would say, 'wow, you sure know your scripture'. My best friend (also atheist) asks how I can do that, doesn't it make me feel sick? It doesn't. If one of your large clients believed in Santa, or that Elvis was still alive, and needed you to pretend the same, would you tell them your actual views, or cash their large checks? 

I think we've all told some whoppers to get pussy, why would lies regarding theistic belief be off limits? Here's the same question for you; Would you date Jennifer Lopez or Alison Brie if they were atheist, or would you be like, 'get that heathen pussy out of my face!'


----------



## Justin00 (Jul 25, 2012)

i don't typically mind what religious preference, or lack there of, my date is. I would feel different if they were going to be raising my children, but as far as dating i'm open to all.

the only thing at all that bothers me about atheists is the "i'm better then you" attitude some have. I understand that in the past it was reversed, but i think it shows a lot about the people, now they act the same way and pretend its ok now that the order is changed. 

But none of that has ever been a problem for me in "real life", it seems the fanatic loonies are only on the internet, or at least only act that way on the internet. I have friends of many religions and persuasions (atheists and people with beliefs that are not really "religious"). Religion has never been something that caused a problem for me or the people i know.

I have dated a few chicks with some weird customs/beliefs and i think it is kinda cool to learn about other cultures.

a lot of people forget that, being a different religion doesn't make us enemies. Bad leaders who used religion to gain support for there personal reasons made us all think we need to fight each other.


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 25, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> Do atheists date chicks or dudes that are believers?
> 
> If so, why are you being such a hypocrite


I'm not exactly sure how that would make me a hypocrite. I disagree with many of the beliefs of people I hang out with and date. One of my good friends is a new-age nutter and uses a crystal for dowsing to make certain decisions. I have had a GF that believed in UFO abductions and spent time and money on MUFON bullshit and some believed in astrology. Many have been religious. When I have performed my mentalism act I have often used props such as Tarot and have even provided individual readings in some situations. Although I personally use a disclaimer in my performance about what they are witnessing is not real mindreading, I know other performers that do not use one using the rationale that people should know they are at a magic show for entertainment and should not believe anything is real any more than they should a movie. 

A hypocrite is someone that acts different than his or her stated principles, not the principles of others. I think you have confused the term.


----------



## billybob420 (Jul 25, 2012)

Dating someone who has different beliefs than you is being a hypocrite? lol.

Fuck that OP.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 25, 2012)

fail thread started by proud bigot gets one starred.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm a Christian and I sigh every time Oly makes a thread.

I dont even know what this thread is about...like what conclusion were you hoping for Oly?

Also the tone man, Christian or Atheist, no one likes a judgemental post.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 25, 2012)

Well I'd go out with a religious girl if her beliefs didn't affect me at all.. That's how it should be. But if she started to bitch about me not following her beliefs or started to hand me Qurans and Bibles.. I'd have to leave her.

But I wouldn't leave her due to her beliefs, but only because she's trying to stuff them down my throat.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 25, 2012)

all in all...

you guys (atheists) are one sided...

I for one would not date an atheist... most atheist girls i have met do not have ambition or drive to better themselves... I see that a lot on here...

LOL

but hey, I must be wrong cause I am a silly believer right guys...


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 25, 2012)

im glad you sigh...

also, why bullshit me when there are plenty of atheists on here who make bullshit threads and you do not bullshit them?







VILEPLUME said:


> I'm a Christian and I sigh every time Oly makes a thread.
> 
> I dont even know what this thread is about...like what conclusion were you hoping for Oly?
> 
> Also the tone man, Christian or Atheist, no one likes a judgemental post.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 25, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> im glad you sigh...
> 
> also, why bullshit me when there are plenty of atheists on here who make bullshit threads and you do not bullshit them?


Don't read them? 

I skip tons of thread cause I know they are just flame wars..starting more flame threads like this one doesn't help either.

I only clicked this thread because I thought someone wanted advice on dating, man was I way off.


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 25, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> all in all...
> 
> you guys (atheists) are one sided...
> 
> ...


Your wrongness has nothing to do with you being a believer. 


1 starred for failing to address anyone's legit replies, especially the point concerning your incorrect use of the word hypocrite. Now if you would explain the 'one sided' remark, that could be interesting.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 25, 2012)

Wait, how are we hypocrites if we date religious people?


----------



## stickyicky0420 (Jul 25, 2012)

why did you start this thred i am also a christan but it seams that this thred was made not for a peacefull debat but to start shit ignorantly (fuck spell check) i mean common man you must have anger problems no offence 
much love
sticky


----------



## Wordz (Jul 25, 2012)

soo this thread has a bunch of people who are fake people who will lie about who they are.
[video=youtube_share;8G4WroDKaX4]http://youtu.be/8G4WroDKaX4[/video]

fake ass hoes


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 25, 2012)

anger issues, LOL...

thats funny...

I have no issues with nobody, I just like the way people always assume things...


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 25, 2012)

so it is now "incorrect''? LOL

How am I wrong?

Where am I wrong?

That non believers date believers and me calling them hypocrites for it? LOL at that fail...

I have given "legit" replies, you do not see them that way cause obviously they are hitting you the wrong way... so your wrongness has nothing to do with me having the right to call those people hypocrites. if the glove fits, sorry.

one sided in the sense that you guys talk all this shit about believers and their beliefs being dangerous, yet you have the guts to date believers... how is that not being a hypocrite? That should be interesting... and dont go comparing apples with oranges...


The thing I see fucked up on here is that atheists or non believers have all the right in the world to bash religious peoples beliefs, but then you all go around that bullshit and date believers... that is so fucking stupid man... how can you not see that? especially those who are atheists to the core...

I guess it is ok for non believers to use the word hypocrite, but believers cannot...

too funny





mindphuk said:


> Your wrongness has nothing to do with you being a believer.
> 
> 
> 1 starred for failing to address anyone's legit replies, especially the point concerning your incorrect use of the word hypocrite. Now if you would explain the 'one sided' remark, that could be interesting.


----------



## stickyicky0420 (Jul 25, 2012)

and if you so fucking smart why would you make such an ignorant post when you dont even know the deffinition of hypocrite (would you please do a spell check for me cause i dont belive in spell check programs)


----------



## Wordz (Jul 25, 2012)

stickyicky0420 said:


> and if you so fucking smart why would you make such an ignorant post when you dont even know the deffinition of hypocrite (would you please do a spell check for me cause i dont belive in spell check programs)


bahahahahaha if you so smart you wood know spell check doesn't fix gramer


----------



## splitphilly (Jul 25, 2012)

I admire someone who can devote so much faith to a higher being, but at the same time, I feel bad for those who support a church. So I guess that's where I draw the line. She can believe in a god, but can't be a regular at church. At least not a Christian church. Maybe a synagogue or a mosque is a little bit different, but let's be honest, I'm not that cultured.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 25, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> Do atheists date chicks or dudes that are believers?
> 
> If so, why are you being such a hypocrite


an atheist dating a chick that believes in god is not hypocracy,Its called attraction.If youre hetero atheist X that sees hot ass believer chick Y ,,,guess what?Youre going to want to get to know her and have sex with this chick,atheist X will in fact adjust his tact to win her over,not adjust the lack of belief in any deity to get what he seeks,,,simple and basic as that.


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 25, 2012)

*Hypocrisy* is the state of pretending to have virtues, moral or religious beliefs, principles, etc., that one does not actually have.[SUP][1][/SUP] Hypocrisy involves the deception of others and is thus a kind of lie.[SUP][1][/SUP]

Hypocrisy is not simply failing to practice those virtues that one preaches. Samuel Johnson made this point when he wrote about the misuse of the charge of "hypocrisy" in _Rambler No. 14_:Nothing is more unjust, however common, than to charge with hypocrisy him that expresses zeal for those virtues which he neglects to practice; since he may be sincerely convinced of the advantages of conquering his passions, without having yet obtained the victory, as a man may be confident of the advantages of a voyage, or a journey, without having courage or industry to undertake it, and may honestly recommend to others, those attempts which he neglects himself.[SUP][2][/SUP]
​Thus, an alcoholic's advocating temperance, for example, would not be considered an act of hypocrisy as long as the alcoholic made no pretense of constant sobriety.



Sorry Oly, I just cannot see how someone that doesn't believe in something, dating someone that does is a hypocrite. So for the third time you have made that assertion but have yet to explain it even though you have been asked to clarify. What principle(s) does the atheist claim to have that they don't? 

You also have made the charge of an atheist believing that belief is dangerous. There is nothing about atheism that says that. We have tried to teach you numerous times that atheism is about one thing, disbelief in a god or gods and says nothing about what they do believe in any other area including what they think about religion in general. UndertheIce is a frequent atheist poster here that routinely defends theism and religion. If you keep confusing atheism with anti-theism, you will continue to be wrong and I will continue to point it out. 

We've discussed this before, as an individual, I like you and I think we would get along quite well IRL. Would you and I being friends make me a hypocrite?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 26, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> We've discussed this before, as an individual, I like you and I think we would get along quite well IRL. Would you and I being friends make me a hypocrite?


Probably not. But you guys better not start dating, just to be on the safe side


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 26, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> I like you and I think we would get along quite well IRL.


I don't, this oly kid is a top class arrogant self-contradicting ass dick, im usually more frank, but i have not heard anything beneficial on his behalf since he's showed up here... but alas, to each their own.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 26, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> bigot? son you need to look in the mirror/
> why you mad?


mad? i'm laughing at you. you're a bigot. you constantly go around calling people faggots.



olylifter420 said:


> are you too much of a douche to protect your family in a shoot out situation?
> 
> cause what I got from your post, you would be running over people to get...


imitation being the sincerest form of flattery, i'll take this as a compliment since this is what i said about you when you tried to play internet tough guy.

too easy. now go ahead, call me a faggot. that'll show 'em.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> I don't, this oly kid is a top class arrogant self-contradicting ass dick, im usually more frank, but i have not heard anything beneficial on his behalf since he's showed up here... but alas, to each their own.


nailed it right there.


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 26, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> I don't, this oly kid is a top class arrogant self-contradicting ass dick, im usually more frank, but i have not heard anything beneficial on his behalf since he's showed up here... but alas, to each their own.


I've had some PMs with him and I think his IRL personality is different than what he tries to portray online. Generally, I would give most anyone a chance, at the very least, have a good intense smoke sesh. I bet I would get along with oly way before I would get along with an idiot like CWE.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 26, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> I've had some PMs with him and I think his IRL personality is different than what he tries to portray online. Generally, I would give most anyone a chance, at the very least, have a good intense smoke sesh. I bet I would get along with oly way before I would get along with an idiot like CWE.


Hey now, I can rent a high horse, then we can see eye to eye =p.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 26, 2012)

Dude,you support pad... Read his current threads. He clearly believes all believers beliefs are dangerous. 

The hypocrisy i see is those people on here who clearly bash beliefs of believers dating people who believe... If that aint a hypocrite, then that is a piece of shit.

How are atheists not decepting believers they date by them going to church and pretending they believe to sleep with em?

I have seen several of these comments on here, maybe you missed em.

No, it would not make you a hypocrite cause you already know i am a believer... You are not deceiving me vy saying you have common beliefs as mine.








mindphuk said:


> *Hypocrisy* is the state of pretending to have virtues, moral or religious beliefs, principles, etc., that one does not actually have.[SUP][1][/SUP] Hypocrisy involves the deception of others and is thus a kind of lie.[SUP][1][/SUP]
> 
> Hypocrisy is not simply failing to practice those virtues that one preaches. Samuel Johnson made this point when he wrote about the misuse of the charge of "hypocrisy" in _Rambler No. 14_:Nothing is more unjust, however common, than to charge with hypocrisy him that expresses zeal for those virtues which he neglects to practice; since he may be sincerely convinced of the advantages of conquering his passions, without having yet obtained the victory, as a man may be confident of the advantages of a voyage, or a journey, without having courage or industry to undertake it, and may honestly recommend to others, those attempts which he neglects himself.[SUP][2][/SUP]
> ​Thus, an alcoholic's advocating temperance, for example, would not be considered an act of hypocrisy as long as the alcoholic made no pretense of constant sobriety.
> ...


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 26, 2012)

I treat others as i would like to be treated, until they treat me with spite... then i will retaliate with the same. 

You hit me... i'm not just going to stand around and take it, im going to punch back. 

Just because we have differing opinions about the origin of the universe, and an after life... or lack there of, you presume to attack me with insults. Like i said before, you attack me, i attack you. Same goes for everyone. 

There are plenty of people here on RIU who don't consider me a dick, because they have yet to be a dick to me.


----------



## blazinkill504 (Jul 26, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> I don't, this oly kid is a top class arrogant self-contradicting ass dick, im usually more frank, but i have not heard anything beneficial on his behalf since he's showed up here... but alas, to each their own.


you cant blame him dude...its all that test he has flowin from those sport specific olympic lifts! hahaha i had to sorry

truth is you would be all over an atheist bitch if she was hot cause first the wouldnt really be a main question to ask when you're tryin to get the cakes. now datin i dont see like everyone said its bein a hypocrite if you dont start to change what you believe or start prayin with the bitch. im sure you've talked shit about a certain race or mentality of woman yet you'd date one in a heartbeat if she looked good enough.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 26, 2012)

Not really bro.

I aint stupid. I like my woman to be intelligent.

I need to know the person and how they are. Im not a young gun per se and im more serious now.

I havent oly lifted in a year. I miss it though.. Been to busy tryin to finish school and do my job.





blazinkill504 said:


> you cant blame him dude...its all that test he has flowin from those sport specific olympic lifts! hahaha i had to sorry
> 
> truth is you would be all over an atheist bitch if she was hot cause first the wouldnt really be a main question to ask when you're tryin to get the cakes. now datin i dont see like everyone said its bein a hypocrite if you dont start to change what you believe or start prayin with the bitch. im sure you've talked shit about a certain race or mentality of woman yet you'd date one in a heartbeat if she looked good enough.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sorry, but you were the one who first started bloating about my beliefs way back...

So in your words, you attacked me first... So you were the dick then.







Zaehet Strife said:


> I treat others as i would like to be treated, until they treat me with spite... then i will retaliate with the same.
> 
> You hit me... i'm not just going to stand around and take it, im going to punch back.
> 
> ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 26, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> Why do you leave out my reply?
> 
> Pussy, i love my family, you know what that means?
> 
> ...


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 26, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> Sorry, but you were the one who first started bloating about my beliefs way back...
> 
> So in your words, you attacked me first... So you were the dick then.


Bro... i am not the type of person to attack someone individually, yes, i may said some shit about your ideas (beliefs) you have that i don't necessarily agree with, but i am almost positive you were the first to launch the assault. 

I am always up for a good clean debate, and i never insult anyone who has not insulted me.... regardless of beliefs, because i do not have any, i am talking about me personally.


----------



## blazinkill504 (Jul 26, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> Not really bro.
> 
> I aint stupid. I like my woman to be intelligent.
> 
> ...



so a hot ass chick starts a casual convo with you an you really like what she is sayin an clearly can tell she isnt dumb an she wants to go back to your or her place you gonna be like....hold up you believe in jesus? you really expect me to believe that?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 27, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> I aint stupid. I like my woman to be intelligent.





olylifter420 said:


> I for one would not date an atheist... most atheist girls i have met do not have ambition or drive to better themselves...





olylifter420 said:


> So in othr words *you feel superior* to believer chicks and think they are stupid...
> 
> Cool. Thats a typical standard douchebag.
> 
> ...



You can't make this shit up...

You're claiming atheists who post here feel superior to theists, yet you openly admit it yourself. "most atheists I have met don't have ambition or drive to better themselves"... "I like my woman to be intelligent"..

LOL

For an ironic definition of hypocrite, check the last set of quotes...


Anyway, as for the OP, I think it's shallow to actively oppose dating a believer in the same way it would be shallow to actively oppose dating darker skinned chicks or bigger chicks.. Though in some cases, being religious definitely correlates to intelligence, and it shows. I've been with a girl who was pretty religious and she actually told me that me being an atheist was a "red flag", she was the kind of chick who also considered smoking weed a "red flag", so you get the idea... lol

Funny, I've never done something like that with any believer just because she held a belief in a god... 

Also, keep in mind the ratio, eliminating believers would essentially turn the dating game into a successful sausage fest. 


I don't have any problem dating a believer, just as long as she's not too crazy.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 27, 2012)

Ok... That sounds good guys...

I see that you will never see it which is understandable.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 27, 2012)

Its called discovery man... 

Learn how to use it






blazinkill504 said:


> so a hot ass chick starts a casual convo with you an you really like what she is sayin an clearly can tell she isnt dumb an she wants to go back to your or her place you gonna be like....hold up you believe in jesus? you really expect me to believe that?


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 27, 2012)

So how is your dad doing with his therapy?

The teacher looks mad






UncleBuck said:


>


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 27, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> So why did you leave out girls? You silly dude, as for most on here, why do you all always leave things out of what i say?
> 
> Oh, to make you seem smarter then me and make me look foolish. LOL. You's guys tactics fucking suck
> 
> You can tell when someone is not passionate or ambitious. If you cannot, well sorry.


I just said I wouldn't have a problem dating a theist unless she couldn't contain the crazy, in which case I probably wouldn't be friends with her, not because she's religious, but because she's crazy. Religious people aren't always crazy, but most crazy people are religious.. 

How does rejecting a belief in a god sap someones ambition? ...the fuck?


----------



## blazinkill504 (Jul 28, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> Its called discovery man...
> 
> Learn how to use it


.....discovery? this aint a quest bro its a question that you clearly ducked cause you wouldnt ask that shit an we both know it. hot/smart vagina is way too mesmerizin to bring up jesus right before you get in them cakes. quite a mood killer i would imagine actually. which would you think jesus would be more pissed about you fuckin an atheist or you fuckin period cause you aint married to the bia?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 28, 2012)

It's more nuanced than the way you're laying this out, oly.

If I dated a theist and found out that she was some fundamentalist nutter that was donating money to anti-gay marriage organizations and quoting scripture all of the time then she would get the boot in a hurry.

On the other hand if I dated a theist that went to church on Sunday, had her beliefs but didn't go over the top with it, I'd see no issues in continuing to date her providing we could agree to disagree on the topic.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 28, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> Not really bro.
> 
> I aint stupid. I like my woman to be intelligent.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't you be a hypocrite for dating an intelligent chick?


----------



## high|hgih (Jul 28, 2012)

Why even....

Who cares?


----------



## *BUDS (Jul 28, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> Do atheists date chicks or dudes that are believers?
> 
> If so, why are you being such a hypocrite


i think its because Athiests like to fuck the guts out the bible bashing dumb bitches to teach them a lesson, and guess who the christian girls prefer to fuck ,yes thats right the Athiests that will fuck them senseless. Not you.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 28, 2012)

^^^^

LOL... thats some funny shit bruh..


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 28, 2012)

My best friend believes in god and the supernatural and his long time girlfriend is a hard atheist. Though I'd imagine they dont discuss such things because shes a chatter box and he'd rather not sit through even more bullshit lol.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 28, 2012)

Lol... Fucked up relations


----------



## WaxxyNuggets (Jul 28, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> My best friend believes in god and the supernatural and his long time girlfriend is a hard atheist. Though I'd imagine they dont discuss such things because shes a chatter box and he'd rather not sit through even more bullshit lol.


Usually opening up that box of goodies is the last thing guys in that position want to do... Even theists can smoke a j and forget about it. I am empathetic for your friend, not because of the beliefs, but for the "chatterbox" he calls his his better half.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jul 28, 2012)

WaxxyNuggets said:


> Usually opening up that box of goodies is the last thing guys in that position want to do... Even theists can smoke a j and forget about it. I am empathetic for your friend, not because of the beliefs, but for the "chatterbox" he calls his his better half.


Lol yeah, he definitely has a lot of patience. It took her years for her to get used to him smoking weed, he even said he hated shrooms when he tried it, but he actually loved it. Basically he tells her what she wants to hear.


----------



## magister666 (Jul 29, 2012)

why would you even put labels on people? What are you? You are you, nothing more nothing less, all that christian, atheist, theist, spiritual, etc. isn't even necessary and all fabricated in the mind.


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jul 30, 2012)

I dated a jesus freak once until I mentioned that jesus was not the son of god and he punched me. Never again!


----------



## dvs1038 (Jul 30, 2012)

Dudez ok Wordz and Sticky r u guys just fuckin with me and eachother cause I was laughin my ass when ur both talkin shit to eachother bout grammar and spelling and shit and ur both makin Webster bash his own head in with his dictionary just tryin to read ur posts, lolz. 

Anyways 2 Oly dude u dug the hole when u started this post and now ur just shovelin dirt on urself while ur down in the hole. Unless I'm just jumpin in here and I missed a bunch of stuff where did anyone ever say that religious belief r dangerous or(damn I can't remember the other part u said). It seems to me unless I missed the threads where religion was being attacked by all the athiests on here, their ability to accept and look beyond a person's beliefs and try to have a relationship with them would make them less of a hypocrite not more of one.


----------



## InCognition (Jul 30, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> fail thread started by proud bigot gets one starred.


I agree with you on rare occasion, once again.

LOL.


----------



## InCognition (Jul 30, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> bigot? son you need to look in the mirror/
> why you mad?
> 
> are you too much of a douche to protect your family in a shoot out situation?
> ...


You should look in the mirror for being both a bigot, and mad. If you haven't caught on, you're surely a bigot, and you appear to be on a conquest against atheists with some of your rage-filled posts.


Yes, a bigot is someone who says something illogical like "dating someone with a different belief is hypocritical", and uses that fallacy to reinforce their own personal beliefs on theism.

You see, dating someone who has a different set of beliefs is anything but hypocritical, it's simply being open-minded. If both parties can accept that each other has a different belief, it's called open-mindedness, not hypocrisy.

So now that we have cleared up that you're a bigot, would you like to explain to us why you're so mad? Maybe it's to further attempt in personally insulting those who don't share your exact beliefs? I guess that would just reinforce the bigotry aspect.


Now me personally (so you don't go off on a rage), I'm agnostic. But, personally I think the bible, and it's equivalent counter-parts are all bullshit literature, and a fairy-tales at best. On that note I guess you could call me a hypocrite, for past statements of mine regarding religion, but I simply approach religious literature from a logical standpoint, and when it's read with an open-mind, it's very difficult to conclude that this literature isn't bullshit in some form or another. While I still accept those who believe in something like the bible, I do not spew a sincere hatred for the folks that like to follow such beliefs.

Again, you stating that "most atheist girls I have met, do not have ambition or drive to better themselves" is a failed perception of all atheists, and an attempt in reinforcing your bigotry.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 31, 2012)

Lol

Assume=fail





InCognition said:


> You should look in the mirror for being both a bigot, and mad. If you haven't caught on, you're surely a bigot, and you appear to be on a conquest against atheists with some of your rage-filled posts.
> 
> 
> Yes, a bigot is someone who says something illogical like "dating someone with a different belief is hypocritical", and uses that fallacy to reinforce their own personal beliefs on theism.
> ...


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 31, 2012)

In ub's words, i was only joking


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 31, 2012)

It is a failed attempt of you assuming that i think all atheists are unmotivated and whatever else you said.

The reason i brought this up to show some atheists on here they not as perfect as they think they are.

Call me whatever the hell you want man, or anyone else for the matter.

Some atheists on here think they are some god with.

I am in no way better then you or anyone else, i simply want to make a point.

Take it how you want and assume what you will... I know my stance on my own things and you have your own.

Many seem to have amnesia



And for the dude asking about that thread that believers beliefs are dangerous, keep looking on here and you eill see.


I stand up for what i believe in and for those that have been attacked on here in the past by these bigot atheists. If everyone was cool on here, i would be the coolest dude anyone ever met, but everyone wants to be hostile with their hate filled threads





InCognition said:


> You should look in the mirror for being both a bigot, and mad. If you haven't caught on, you're surely a bigot, and you appear to be on a conquest against atheists with some of your rage-filled posts.
> 
> 
> Yes, a bigot is someone who says something illogical like "dating someone with a different belief is hypocritical", and uses that fallacy to reinforce their own personal beliefs on theism.
> ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 31, 2012)

hey oily lifter, when you get called out by arch enemies like me and incognition as a bigot, you should probably examine which is more likely: either you are a bigot, or every one else is.


----------



## Wordz (Jul 31, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> Yea, i thats what she said
> 
> Snitch









a she never said nothing to an oily lifter


----------



## Wordz (Jul 31, 2012)

whoop whoop oily lifter party


----------



## Wordz (Jul 31, 2012)

these lifters iz so oily


----------



## Wordz (Jul 31, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> Lol
> 
> Its so funny how you douchebags have no idea what an olylifter is


[video=youtube_share;bf5LlQu7P7o]http://youtu.be/bf5LlQu7P7o[/video]

yeah that's not as gay


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 31, 2012)

Lol

You never seize to amaze me


----------



## Wordz (Jul 31, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> Lol
> 
> You never seize to amaze me


I never seize I have an oily lifter lube me up


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 31, 2012)

Man you caught me


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 31, 2012)

this should help comfort oily lifter.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 31, 2012)

*cease

















































........



olylifter420 said:


> Lol
> 
> You never seize to amaze me


----------



## Wordz (Jul 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> this should help comfort oily lifter.


they told him he can't come in but I would love to see his shake.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 31, 2012)

Seize******















































UncleBuck said:


> *cease
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wordz (Jul 31, 2012)

cease the day


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 31, 2012)

Cease fire


----------



## Wordz (Jul 31, 2012)

seizure salad


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 31, 2012)

Cheesekabob


----------



## Wordz (Jul 31, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> Cease fire


siege fire


----------



## Wordz (Jul 31, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> Cheesekabob


Chiss Sweeze


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 31, 2012)

Cambodia....


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 31, 2012)

[h=3]_cease_/s&#275;s/[/h]
Verb:


Come to an end: "the hostilities had ceased and normal life was resumed"; "on his retirement the job will cease to exist".
Bring (a specified action) to an end: "they were asked to cease all military activity".




[h=3]_seize_/s&#275;z/[/h]
Verb:


Take hold of suddenly and forcibly: "she jumped up and seized his arm".
Capture (a place) using force.



the phrase is "you never cease to amaze me".



[h=3]What is _never_ '_ceases to amaze_' mean[/h]wiki.answers.com &#8250; ... &#8250; English Language &#8250; Grammar
Is the saying never seizes to amaze _you_ or never seizes to amaze _you_? The saying is "_Never ceases to amaze me_". Cease means to stop. So, _you_ could also say *...*



[h=3]Aaron Keyes - _Never Cease To Amaze Me_ Lyrics[/h]www.lyricstime.com/aaron-keyes-*never*-*cease-to-amaze*-*me*-lyrics.html
_You never cease to amaze me_, You work in wonderful mystery. You cover me with your mercy, You never stop amazing me. You were Exalted in majesty, You *...*



[h=3]ELEMENT 101 - _YOU NEVER CEASE TO AMAZE ME_ LYRICS[/h]www.metrolyrics.com/*you*-*never*-*cease-to-amaze*-*me*-lyrics-element-...
Element 101 _You Never Cease to Amaze Me_ lyrics. These _You Never Cease to Amaze Me_ lyrics are performed by Element 101 Get the music video and song *...*




[h=3]_You never cease to amaze me_ - YouTube[/h] 
*&#9658; 3:53**&#9658; 3:53*​
 www.[B]you[/B]tube.com/watch?v=BJGvEyo_8q8Sep 1, 2010 - 4 min - Uploaded by arthurmis
I _do not_ own the song, only made the video. enjoy =)






[h=3]Rory Robinson - _Never cease to amaze me_ - YouTube[/h] 
*&#9658; 4:07**&#9658; 4:07*​
 www.[B]you[/B]tube.com/watch?v=tPUgC-X8Cv0Jun 22, 2007 - 4 min - Uploaded by autorunmusic
Rory Robinson performs a special acoustic version of the song 'Never cease to amaze me' "_You never_ *...*




More videos for _you never cease to amaze me_ »

[PDF] [h=3]_You never cease to amaze me_ Lord, never. Your wonders truly are *...*[/h]www.harding.edu/.../Ryan%20Lloyd_July%202010%20Update.pdf
File Format: PDF/Adobe Acrobat - Quick View
_You never cease to amaze me_ Lord, never. Your wonders truly are new every day along with your mercy and grace, the lyrics that we sing to You in &#8220;Amazing *...*



[h=3]_You never cease to amaze me_...[/h]chelseawood.myadventures.org/?...*you*-*never*-*cease-to-amaze*-*me*
Apr 27, 2007 &#8211; Wow. Ever have something happen to _you_, and look back and think, "That was TOTALLY God." I had that happen to _me_ just lastnight / this *...*



[h=3]_You Never Cease To Amaze Me_ Lyrics - Element 101[/h]www.lyricsfreak.com/.../*you*+*never*+*cease*+to+*amaze*+*me*_20353676....
_You Never Cease To Amaze Me_ Lyrics - _You Never Cease To Amaze Me_ Where can I find some peace of mind The line that they've drawn...



[h=3]dandelions and dragonflies: Crayola..._You never cease to amaze me_![/h]dandelionsdragonflies.blogspot.com/.../crayola*you*-*never*-*cease-to-a*...
Jul 11, 2012 &#8211; _You never cease to amaze me_! I am sure many of you are like me...if you haven't started shopping for the school year yet...you have found *...*









































































olylifter420 said:


> Seize******


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jul 31, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> So in othr words you feel superior to believer chicks and think they are stupid...
> 
> Cool. Thats a typical standard douchebag.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't call _believer chicks_ or dudes for that matter stupid, ignorant is the correct adjective:

ignorant [&#712;&#618;gn&#601;r&#601;nt]_adj_*1.* lacking in knowledge or education; unenlightened
*2.* _(postpositive; often foll by of)_ lacking in awareness or knowledge (of) ignorant of the law

Ignorance can be an acceptable defense for the young or others isolated from seeking knowledge i.e. prisoners but self - induced ignorance, however, as in your case, is the equivalent of a mortal sin in my Book.


----------



## dvs1038 (Jul 31, 2012)

U guys missed sieze and desist.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 31, 2012)

Bro, do you feel goid?


Also, i now the dufference between the two, i did it so you could Your





........grammy panties in a bunch




















.......



















UncleBuck said:


> *cease/s&#275;s/*
> 
> 
> Verb:
> ...


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 31, 2012)

InCognition said:


> You should look in the mirror for being both a bigot, and mad. If you haven't caught on, you're surely a bigot, and you appear to be on a conquest against atheists with some of your rage-filled posts.
> 
> 
> Yes, a bigot is someone who says something illogical like "dating someone with a different belief is hypocritical", and uses that fallacy to reinforce their own personal beliefs on theism.
> ...


I just thought someone should read this just one more time.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 31, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> Bro, do you feel goid?
> 
> 
> Also, i now the dufference between the two, i did it so you could Your
> ...



Buck, I think you broke his brain...


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 31, 2012)

Lol

You all think you all good and mighty...

Whatever dudes...

Keep living in your fantasy land

No brain was broken during the making of this post


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 31, 2012)

If you cant follow debate rules, stop it man...

Im gonna tell on you bro..

You hurting my feelings... Life sucks man





Zaehet Strife said:


> I just thought someone should read this just one more time.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2012)

Season the cyst. cn


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jul 31, 2012)

I think this Oily may be one of the spam robots?


----------



## InCognition (Jul 31, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> Lol
> 
> Assume=fail


Hypocrisy &#8800; Open-mindedness

Therefore, You = Fail

Fail = Bigotry

Bigotry = You


Problem Solved.

+1 for me.

-3.786 for you.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 31, 2012)

Tell me, when have we ever spoken in person?

Never, therefore you assume these things of me making you douche

FAIL















InCognition said:


> Hypocrisy &#8800; Open-mindedness
> 
> Therefore, You = Fail
> 
> ...


----------



## thump easy (Jul 31, 2012)

i was a non believer till one day THANK YOU GOD!!!


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jul 31, 2012)

That isn't called god bro, it's called MONEY.


----------



## dtp5150 (Jul 31, 2012)

YOU will never meet a good person by wanting to "date" them

IT IS FACT

Should be called, Humaning...Freinding...Dont be douchbaging..etc


----------



## thump easy (Jul 31, 2012)

thump easy said:


> i was a non believer till one day THANK YOU GOD!!!View attachment 2276719


lol thats a joke its a tatoo convention i participated in... i usto be on the yoked statis but you cant tell though it was a nice pic they were just friends lolz nevor dipped in them. but they were hella nasty!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Jul 31, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> That isn't called god bro, it's called MONEY.


ow that post was for this one lolz


----------



## DaSprout (Aug 1, 2012)

Damn. 11 pages. Nice one. I didn't read them all though. I'm just pretending that I did. Sshhhhhhhh.


----------

